

Dr Mark Gasson "infected" himself with a computer virus - cosmohh
http://www.reading.ac.uk/sse/about/news/sse-newsarticle-2010-05-26.aspx

======
harrybr
A sensationalist write up for PR purposes. It's just a common RFID tag, much
like the kind we use for pets.

The fact that this guy implanted it under his own skin is inconsequential.

~~~
DanHulton
Inconsequential to us, but I guarantee I'll be hearing about it from my
mother.

~~~
wendroid
Was the first thing I got sent this morning.

You've got to be pretty stupid to do this :

    
    
        S: any RFIDs around with code for me to execute
        C: sure, here's some 0x1fab214bab3421baeb3f2d287d20d8297d2
        S: Thank yo ... Connection reset by peer

~~~
sp332
Don't run this, just put it in a .txt file and run a virus scanner on it:

    
    
      X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
    

OK, it's actually harmless, but it's the only pure-ASCII executable I've ever
seen, which is pretty cool.

~~~
wendroid
see also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1381127>

~~~
sp332
I think <http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/asm/eicar/eicarcom.html> is a
better link for that

~~~
wendroid
Interesting read but

> That it be a normal DOS program capable of producing the same results under
> WINDOWS as well as real DOS mode.

so it's pretty useless to me

------
jgrahamc
Bollocks brought to you by the University behind:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2006/12/midas-number-or-why-divide-by-
ze...](http://blog.jgc.org/2006/12/midas-number-or-why-divide-by-zero.html)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Also covered here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379909>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379834>

